# Ventilation Questions



## Cameron1 (Mar 19, 2013)

aaa


----------



## lukkychucky (May 14, 2012)

Not a lot of straight ridge for ridge vents and the 2 turbines on the right side are being forced to pull air in from the wooden gable vents on the left side which is whack. The intake should come from the sofitt vents underneath the overhang of the house so you should eliminate the 2 wooden gable vents, cut turbine holes where those 2 gable vents were, install the 2 additional turbines and make sure there are enough intake vents in the sofitts.


----------



## HartsRoofing (Oct 9, 2012)

its hard to tell because of the quality of the images


----------



## CleveRfr (Dec 13, 2012)

I would go with 2 ' 1500 cfm dual control, thermostat/humidistat, power fans. Obviously electric would need run for those.the other option would be the new solar powered power fans. If going this route, eliminate all other forms of exhaust venting so as not to interfere/short circuit the power fan/soffit vent operation.


----------



## Ender (May 16, 2013)

we do wet basement repair, waterproofing, foundation crack repair, etc. One of the big things we run into and handle pretty well is ventilation, normally in crawlspaces and basements. Wet basements = mold/mildew = strong smell = ezbreathe fixes it.

I'm curious as to what you finally did to address the ventilation problems on this particular home. We use the EzBreathe system in most cases.


----------



## Merge (Oct 22, 2015)

what is its price?


----------

